# convert java to gif?



## circa1948 (Oct 21, 2012)

Angelfire has advised my java pages (created 10-15 yrs ago) arent looking right cuz it is old code/new browsers. They suggested I "convert the java images to gifs". How can I do this? 
1) How is it possible to convert a pic generated by code (in this case snow applet) into a gif? doesn't seem logical to me but then I know nothing other than basic (old) html. 
2) Is there a program that makes it easier? I don't want to learn code all over again 
(old people don't like change


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Gif is a picture file, not a programming language. Uniquely among picture files it has some animation capacity, (my robot avatar for example is an animated Gif) but even with that capacity doesn't match up to a video and certainly can't do any more than that.
So, if all that your java does could be video'd and played back, this may be an option. Otherwise, you'd need to use a more up to date version of Java or another proper programming language.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I did a little research and discovered that software does exist, which will convert .swf .avi or .flv files to .gif. If the files that your current javascript handles, are in any of these formats, perhaps this link may prove useful...


----------



## circa1948 (Oct 21, 2012)

ENT: I understand - that is why I was confused why they'd suggest it. Didn't make sense to me. 
"Otherwise, you'd need to use a more up to date version of Java"
I am up to date) 
"or another proper programming language"
I am trying to avoid that, after a brain injury I have focus issues and it isn't easy as it used to be 
for me to grasp concepts. Thanks for your reply.

JIMINSA: None of those are in the script-I used Anfy's "snow class" script, where you upload .jar and .class files. Here is one for an example http://www.angelfire.com/nv2/java/winsol.html it's a pic of santa with snow falling. On MSN browser it says to correct pic size in the code (when it IS correct) and on Firefox it works but is way smaller than original. Angelfire said they don't support that code and to "convert the java images to gifs".


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

circa1948 said:


> "Otherwise, you'd need to use a more up to date version of Java"
> I am up to date


I mean it could need rewriting for a new version of Java. If something were written for a very early version (say Java 1 in the extreme case) and you're trying to view it with Java 7, it may be trying to call functions that have since been depreciated. It would therefore need rewriting to only use code compatible with a newer version. Or they may not support Java at all.

As to GIF, it may be feasible so long as you don't mind a repeating snow sequence. If you say so, I'll see if I can find the time to do it for you. I'm afraid that the next couple of days are pretty hectic for me though, so Wednesday afternoon is the earliest I'm likely to be able to do so.


----------



## circa1948 (Oct 21, 2012)

thx for the kind offer ENT but I'm afriad I have many pages to change. I went on a spree from about 1997-2007(?) making pictures "snow" (lake affects, etc). So, I was hoping to find a program like Anfy to enter the info and produce the code for me to copy/paste  I am aware that Anfy is outdated, just not sure what program would do the same for updating my code. I actully pefer this, but Angelfire said to do that 'change' thing which doesn't sound easy anyway.

So, my Q now I guess is, is there a program like Anfy I can enter the pic, preferences (snow size etc) and will generate a code for me?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi again circa1948 I found a cute little site for adding weather effects to images here
What they do is create an animated .gif image from the image you upload and allow you to download it to your hd... I've attached an example... Hope it helps...


----------



## circa1948 (Oct 21, 2012)

thanks, but I need a program where I can edit- like size/color of snow (I use brown for 'ash affect' in forest fire scenes etc), wind direction etc. so it is realistic, not 'snowglobe' looking  I appreciate your effort.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I haven't given up! This 'appears' to offer more variables to tweak your images.. Still looking!


----------



## circa1948 (Oct 21, 2012)

I appreciate it, and don't mean to be picky but I am hoping for a program that does several effects, like lake, snow, book, Anfy had (here is a sampling http://anfyteam.com/anj/index.html ) With Anfy, I just inserted the pic, selected the effect, fiddled with size/color etc and then clicked a button that generated a code. I can't believe others haven't created the same type progs but am not sure what key words/phrase I should be searching. "Java script generator" or?? Should I try another method? I know nothing abt Flash, if it would work as well or even look as nice. I am grateful for your help.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Photobucket seem to allow you to upload and play with their editor to produce effects - might be worthwhile investigating...


----------



## circa1948 (Oct 21, 2012)

I checked it out before, doesn't do the trick. Too basic, not realistic.
Mine looked like real snow drifting on the wind etc. thanks (still hoping for a desktop app


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure what Angelfire are saying here... Java is client side, so they don't have to support it at all, just host it. Very odd.

One option, if you have working code that you are happy with, is to see if you can update the code a bit. Josiah mentioned deprecated code, and if you started using it in 1997 then it's a guaranteed cert that it's nearly as old as Jim! ()
A quick search on Java code validation may throw up the calls that are causing your compatibility issues.

I (personally) have never liked Java, so I don't use it. You may be able to find a better solution using CSS3. The web has moved on an awful lot of late, and CSS3 can even render 3D, so it's definitely something to look at.

Good luck...

Danny


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Quick update... I Googled "css snow effect" and it threw up loads of options, some of which sound like they might fit the bill...

Hope that helps.

Danny


----------



## circa1948 (Oct 21, 2012)

thx danny. I know the code i used is old-that's what I am wanting to update, but I want a program that does it for me after i input the info is all. I have focus probems from an accident, while intelligent, I have memory loss and I don't focus long enough to 'learn' a completely new code all over again. I can't see why other Anfy type progs weren't made. 

It was so easy. 1) choose effect (snow, lake, swirl, book-flip etc), add a picture from my PC, set the snow size, color, wind direction/speed and click to generate the code. Then I uploaded the .jar/.class files to my webpage and pasted the code. Voila! 

I see hundreds of editors online-I don't want that. They aren't realstic (or I haven't come across one yet :-\ Surely there is a program that does similar with up-to-date code.

If I can get the same esults with another method I am willing but I need a program, not rely on my learning the code.

I will check out your suggestions and am very grateful for youe input (everyones'


----------



## circa1948 (Oct 21, 2012)

[is it possible to make these FX (snow/lake etc) with flash? and if so, what program would contain all?]
Ok, I answered my own first part of that Q. A couple kinda nice ones http://www.flashsnow.com/ and http://www.usflashmap.com/component/falling_snow_flash.htm but the problem is I want a program that does more than just snow.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe another approach would be to explain the situation to the guys at Anfy and see if they can offer an out? (Fabio Ciucci copyrighted the snow effect back in 1999 and may be working on an updated version)


----------



## circa1948 (Oct 21, 2012)

JiminSA said:


> Maybe another approach would be to explain the situation to the guys at Anfy and see if they can offer an out? (Fabio Ciucci copyrighted the snow effect back in 1999 and may be working on an updated version)


I know-but e-mail to fabio's address







comes back as undeliverable.
Their message board (a yahoo group) is useless as well.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Try him on Twitter? or Facebook or Linkedln


----------



## circa1948 (Oct 21, 2012)

JiminSA said:


> Try him on Twitter? or Facebook or Linkedln


ok, thx-I will


----------

